# Help with planning our holiday.What is your favourite Aire ?



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

After holidaying in France for about the last 10 years, with a caravan which tends to restrict one to staying on campsites, with our newly aquired motor home we hope to make use of the Aires and do a little more touring and seeing the sites. So we would very much appreciate your help, knowledge and experience in planning our route and choosing the better places to visit and stay.

At the moment we are planning to head south from Dunkirk through the Ardennes, and somewhere south of Paris will probably turn west for a while, maybe skirting or travelling through the Dordogne or the Lot before returning to Dunkirk, maybe via Orleans. However none of this is fixed in concrete.

We would be very pleased to learn of your recommendations in respect of the best Aires or municipal sites you have stayed on along this route or any other, and any places you would recommend to visit.


Thanks


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Rocamadour and beautiful place built into the rocks south of Brive off the A20, Uzerche free Aire with electric and a lovely small town for a visit, off the A20 north of Brive.

Bob


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for this


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi taildj;

If you're new to aires then have a look at the >guide to aires< first.

Theres a nice free aire a few kms west of Orleans at >Beaugency<

As Bob said, Rocamadour is a must, there is >free overnight parking< at the top, or if you prefer a site then >Relais Du Campeur< is well situated in L'hospitalet overlooking the Roc.

While you're down there if you go down as far as Cahors then follow the river Lot to the east where there is a charming (touristy) little town called St Cirq Lapopie, there is a good >aire< here where you can stay the night.

For more options, check out our campsite database :wink:

Bon Vacance

pete


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Our favourite aire is at a place called Gastes which is near Biscarosse and Arcachon (landes) It is right on the side of the lake with great cycle paths and swimming in the lake, all for E5 per night.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks all this advice is very useful


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If you want to visit Orleans, stay on the camping municipal site. A short walk to the tram station and you can go to the town centre and see the impressive cathedral, Joan of Arc museum etc. 

The Loire valley is well worth a visit, try camping municipal at Chinon right next to river just across bridge to town centre. 

Trevor


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks again


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Hiya

There's a good overnight stop at Briare between Montargis and Nevers. It's a canalside aire, pretty well in the middle of the village so all the shops are handy. While you're there, walk along the canal a bit to the aqueduct that carries the canal over the Loire. What a fantastic bit of engineering!

Happy Holidays


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The one I am on at the moment is my favorite aire,
It can be found at montreuil Bellay just south of Saumur.
coords are
W 0.15818
N 47.13275

It is nestled between a cliff with a chateux and fortification and the river.
There is a campsite at one end of the road and a restraunt at the other. The aire is in the middle and is free. There is dump point and water point (1Euro for water)

It is surrounded by trees and on the edge of the river and there is a no through road to gain access so not much overnight traffic.

Its beautiful and not far from Saumur where you can visit the chateaux.
I am stopping here for 5-6 days this year.

Cheers
Karl


----------

